
Open Source Networks and Heroin - alexandros
http://globalguerrillas.typepad.com/globalguerrillas/2010/02/journal-open-source-networks-and-heroin.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2FrzYD+%28Global+Guerrillas%29
======
makmanalp
So they compared their methods with each other. It seems like too broad a
definition of "open source" to me. Interesting article otherwise.

